# Any one at CFL Newcastle?



## mg2 (Nov 11, 2012)

DW and I have our first appointment at CFL after Christmas - what can we expect? Will they do any tests? We are hoping to use sperm from the European Sperm Bank. If anyone else has any experience or knowledge in this area I'd love to hear from you. Thanks, mg2


----------

